# St. Thomas railroad museum



## creddick (Jul 30, 2006)

Here are some pictures I took last summer at the railroad museum in St. Thomas, Ontario. I believe they said this was an NYC sleeper from 1939.

NYC sleeper


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 1, 2006)

creddick said:


> Here are some pictures I took last summer at the railroad museum in St. Thomas, Ontario. I believe they said this was an NYC sleeper from 1939.
> NYC sleeper



When I first read this yesterday I immediately thought this was a car from the original streamlined 20th Century Limited. WHen I got home, though, I re-realized the first streamlined edition of the Century was a 1938 product.

This car was one of a large second batch built in 1939 for general service.It may well have seen service on the Century from time to time,though.

It had 10 roomettes and 5 double bedrooms. Not to be confused with a 10-6.


----------

